# Next Kneesworth meet - 17th September



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I thought I had better put this back up again just as a reminder but I'm sure all concered wouldn't have forgot the most important day of the month 

Sorry but the sex and drugs have had to be postoned for this month ;D

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I guess I'll still come but I can't hide the fact that I'm disapointed!


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> Sorry but the sex and drugs have had to be postoned for this month ;D


Dunno if I'll bother now then ;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> Dunno if I'll bother now then Â ;D


hmmm, same here


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

OK, OK. If its some drugs you want I'll see if my dealer can fix me up with an extra batch of Philosan but be warned - overdose on that stuff and you'll be asking the barman for a pint of Horlicks rather thean Stella 

What about the sex? Sorry lads but I cant help out on that one - you'll have to sort that out for yourselves 

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I shall be bringing my spare set of H&R springs on wednesday just in case anyone is interested in buying them off me for a very reasonable price :

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If the set I have fitted dropped the car by 25-30mm, will adding yours as well make the car lower by 50-60mm? : ;D


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Absolutely. Sold to the man with the lowest TTC on the forum.

Cor, that was easy. Didn't expect to sell them that quick ;D

Graham


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

I'll be there, what else is for sale ;D

Norman


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Anyone got a spare chip? I'm thinking if I add it to the one already fitted......

:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Yep, can do that too m8, still got my original 225 chip in the glovebox after QS Tuning put the MTM chip in. Sooo if PaulB turns up (he's great with a soldering iron you know ) you could be going home with an extra 225 bhp. Cor, that means you'll end up with about 490 bhp ;D ;D

Graham


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Graham, have you got a spare exhaust as well so scoTTy can have twin-twin pipes as well ;D ;D ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

wait for the 36" wheels! :


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Yep, I've got a complete exhaust system standing up in the corner of my garage along with two OEM intercoolers, 4 17" six spokes, OEM front and rear brakes, disks and springs, dipstick, 6 stacking CD thingy and radio cassette, one offside rear light cluster, rear valance, OEM suspension covers, one blue plas..........

Anyone got a spare body shell and engine? 

Graham


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Have a great evening, I'm going to have to pass tonight as I'm off to Austria the next morning 8)

SBJ


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Have a good evening guys, I'm gonna have to duck out of this one too 

Will you talk about a cruise to AMD on Saturday? If so please post up the details so I can join you. A good meeting point might be the Black Cat roundabout - where the A1 meets the A421? There's a Little Chef there. Dave M may also joins us for that on Saturday 'cause we'll go virtually right by his house.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> Will you talk about a cruise to AMD on Saturday? Â If so please post up the details so I can join you.


We may do but if you're not there to join in the discussion..... 

I'll see who's interested


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm back already. A few people are interested but we didn't manage to arrange anything! : Hopefully over the next day or two...

p.s. Phil the greek - passed you as you was arriving. Good to see you again!!  ;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

i passed you guys on the 505, where was my flash eh?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Kate said that was Phil. I said ooopps! :

So where was my flash?!


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

i flashed at you both with no response :'(


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

:-[ I'll buy you a lemonade next time to say sorry


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

> i flashed at you both with no response Â :'(


Sorry Phil, you did indeed give me a flash :-*, but I was preparing to overtake so only saw you as an on coming car [smiley=oops.gif]

Norman


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I never saw you Phil - so I didn't give you a flash 

Graham


----------

